# Black horse



## waiting for codd (Mar 5, 2022)

This is the most iconic and desirable Australian bottle and i finally acquired a repaired one. 
It dates to the 1850s with a registration date of 1847.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 5, 2022)

That's badazz.  Congrats.


----------



## nhpharm (Mar 5, 2022)

Gorgeous bottles for sure!


----------



## bostaurus (Mar 5, 2022)

That is impressive.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Mar 5, 2022)

I’ve never seen that one, before, but that’s SO COOL,,


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleBruce (Mar 5, 2022)

This is the one I'd like to acquire:


----------



## willong (Mar 9, 2022)

waiting for codd said:


> This is the most iconic and desirable Australian bottle and i finally acquired a repaired one.
> It dates to the 1850s with a registration date of 1847.


Nice acquisition!


----------



## Old man digger (Mar 9, 2022)

UncleBruce said:


> This is the one I'd like to acquire:
> View attachment 235278


Uncle Bruce, would you give us a little background on this bottle?


----------



## UncleBruce (Mar 9, 2022)

Old man digger said:


> Uncle Bruce, would you give us a little background on this bottle?


As far as I know it is considered a super rare, embossed beer bottle from Australia.  The last nice specimen that I saw was on feeBay as a buy it now and sold for $4500 American.  Nice color, nice flag image, small town, age and a string blob lip adds to the desirability of the bottle.   I doubt that I will own one, but I like to dream.


----------



## waiting for codd (Mar 12, 2022)

UncleBruce said:


> As far as I know it is considered a super rare, embossed beer bottle from Australia.  The last nice specimen that I saw was on feeBay as a buy it now and sold for $4500 American.  Nice color, nice flag image, small town, age and a string blob lip adds to the desirability of the bottle.   I doubt that I will own one, but I like to dream.


Yes that’s a lovely beer. One sold for a little over a thousand dollars in an ABCR auction in 2011 so nowadays 3000+ would be likely.
we certainly have a few nice beers over here, we have them embossed with owls, mountains, flags, horses, lions, barrels and people. Most are quite rare although these beers with horses are widely available


----------

